# Burstner Nexxo t660 door catch and sole plate



## edgarscot (Apr 13, 2009)

I had to slam the door of our Nexxo t660 and on examining the door catch, it would appear that adjusting the three allen screws did not bring the catch close enough to the door. There is a right angled plate which is attached to the door post with two screws. This appeared to be stopping the catch coming forward. I sawed about 6mm off this and the catch works fine now. It appears they are using a plate for a variety of catches as there is an unused tapped hole.
I am not happy with the fly screen catching the sole plate and dragging off the bottom seal. It would appear that the sole plate does not fit the contour of the door surround. I have attached a photo and would welcome comments from Nexxo t660 owners.
Ed


----------



## OwnedbyCollies (Dec 7, 2009)

Hi Ed

We have the same problem. Andrew altered the door catch and it works OK generally but the door closing is affected by the fly screen catching on the foot plate.

When the fly screen has been used, the door needs a considerable slam so that the fly screen clears the footplate. After that initial slam its OK until the fly screen is used again.

Did you find a solution?

Janine


----------



## edgarscot (Apr 13, 2009)

*Nexxo door catch*

Janine
Our door catch works fine now but it is at the limit of its adjustment. The fly screen fouling the door plate is still a slight problem. can you look and see if your sole plate has the same contour as ours.
Thanks
Ed


----------



## edgarscot (Apr 13, 2009)

*Nexxo t660 door sole plate and fly screen*

Since no one came back to me re the position of their sole plate on the Nexxo t660, I had to go it alone! Here is what I am trying, to stop the fly screen fouling the sole plate.
I have moved the wooden piece that the sole plate is attached to, back about 6mm. The groove under the sole plate is now on the white plastic moulding rather than sitting on the rubber seal. I took out the three sole plate screws then the three long screws holding the wooden support to the floor. I refitted the sole plate to the wooden part, positioned it accurately, then put the end long screws through the wood to fix it in its new position to the floor. I then removed the sole plate and fixed the centre long screw. You can see that now the fly screen sweeps over the sole plate but does not seem to foul it. There is more clearance now. The carpet still just fits. 
Take care. The wooden strip parts are not glue together. They have two staples at the end!
I am still not happy about the door catch, which is at the limit of its adjustment, but at least the door now seals against rubber all the way round, and does not foul the sole plate.
Comments please
Ed


----------



## Smokeyjoe (Nov 30, 2009)

*Habitation door fit*

hi, we don't get a good fit with our door either - armed with your post, i'll investigate. We thought it was just a question of adjusting the screws. our flyscreen drags too. Nothing to do with the van, i think, but our fridge door drags and is scratching the plastic inner base and i can't see a simple adjustment! Talking of fridges - our's came without a glass shelf over the crisper box - we've just had one made up in plate glass and it works fine. 
Ho hum!


----------



## edgarscot (Apr 13, 2009)

*Habitation door and fridge door*

Thanks for the reply. I wait with interest to see if anyone else responds. You probably know that most fridge doors can be heightened/lowered by the small nut at the bottom of the hinge side. People report on breaking pins and I am beginning to wonder if they are badly adjusted. Ours wouldn't stay locked and we had to raise the door quite a bit.
regards
Ed


----------



## Smokeyjoe (Nov 30, 2009)

Our door is less than perfect; it always needs a firm pull once closed to ensure the locking pin in the catch mechanism falls into the slot. however, it works well enough and i'll wait until i discern any worsening before i start to re-adjust. Our flyscreen clears OK though is a bit low; the aluminium extrusion is clearly the best they could find (?) and not perfect; do you suppose Burstners are more of a triumph of style over substance or are all mh's like this? (sory about lack of caps, i have a sony vaio!).


----------

